# First try at breeding!



## bugs (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi ya'll~~

I use to post here regularly but have been gone for quite some time.  

Hubby and I would like to try our hand at breeding.

I've read the sticky by trillions of atoms, however we are going to put our male/female out in the barn and let them do it naturally.

My question is:  we will be using a feminized white castle female.  Will a feminized plant produce seeds?

The male we will use is a medijuana.

Thanks for your replies,
bugs


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think what will happen is some of the seeds will be fem and some wont

you wont be able to tell and therefore still have to sex the seedlings.

but you should get a high female ratio.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2011)

That is just fine.  Using a fem'd female will not give you any higher ratio of female to male than a non fem'd female.  None of the seeds will be "fem", however, you could be more prone to having hermies in the offspring.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Why wouldnt the fem trait be passed on to some making some of the seeds fem and others a 50/50 shot male female?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Apr 27, 2011)

hiya, bugs!
give it a go! sounds great.
don't be such a stranger.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 28, 2011)

its just like having kids... male and female makes???? who knows.. maybe a male.. maybe 20 males.. maybe 20 females.. maybe 10 males and 10 females.. no way to tell till you pop them but generaly you will get a few more females than males if you germ them under good conditions.. 

if you want true FEM seeds, take a proven female plant that you want to be the father.. and myst it with "colidal silver" a few times a day for like a week before you flower it.. this stuff is non toxic and its basicly just water with silver ions in it but it WILL turn a female into a male.. when this plant flowers it will flower exactly like a male but not becuase of stress.. something in the silver ions just makes the plant change sex.. use this plant to pollenate the female plant and all the seeds you get will be female.. good luck. peace


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Why wouldnt the fem trait be passed on to some making some of the seeds fem and others a 50/50 shot male female?


 
It's in the way the pollen that impregnates the female is made if from a true male the offspring will be 50/50 male to female. The Femmed genetics comes from a female that was forced to become male so all it  has is female hormones. The femmed seeds are a forced sex offspring not a natural genetic trait to pass on like Auto(ruderalis) are.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 28, 2011)

bugs said:
			
		

> Hi ya'll~~
> 
> I use to post here regularly but have been gone for quite some time.
> 
> ...


 
You will get seeds.  I am not going to weigh in on the male/female ratio of the seeds produced because I have no clue at all about that.  What I will tell you is that you do not need to keep a male for that long.  Even pure Sativa males will be dropping pollen after 4 weeks of flowering and Indicas can be two weeks.  Once you see the pollen sacks opening you can just take your male plant, shake it over your female plant, and then toss him.  What is the point of wasting light on a male once you no longer need him?


-SSF-


----------



## Mutt (Apr 28, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Why wouldnt the fem trait be passed on to some making some of the seeds fem and others a 50/50 shot male female?


Fem is not a trait. Fem is a process. Like Ozzy said.
I myself would NOT use femd plants for a breeding project. Every time I have used one and seen others try by F3 it's tossing nanners. Had one poor friend work 4 years got to F4 selective inbreeding and the hermie trait emerged....had to trash 4 yrs of work. 
Pisses me off everytime I click a seed bank anymore....nothing but freakin femd seeds. :rant:
I am forever stuck with backyard breeders stock. Which honestly...isn't that bad


----------



## bugs (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your input.

Ca$h~~good to "see" you again!  We've been so busy with hubby's total hip replacement and daughter getting married in July.  We've been meeting ourselves coming and going!

We don't have to worry about wasting light as they will be in the barn.  We didn't want to take a chance of pollenating our veg room, so outside they go.  

This is just kind of an experiment as we really like both the white castle (feminized) and the medijuana for pain relief.  Since our medi seems to be a fantastic specimen...excellent color, smell and very strong, we decided to sacrifice the white castle and give it a try.

Under perfect conditions, we would be trying with both regular males and females, but that is not the case right now.

Again...thanks for the replies,
bugs


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

This was enlightening, i learnt a few things.

i thought fem was like auto's in that it can be passed to the seeds, now i know different, Thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> This was enlightening, i learnt a few things.
> 
> i thought fem was like auto's in that it can be passed to the seeds, now i know different, Thanks.


 

Thats why we come here  ..to learn and share...

:ciao:  *Bugs*..Dam good to see ya...pass this to hubby:48:..and Im with *mutt*...why dont you and hubby run a line of regulars and to breed?....finding the Male is the toughest in a small grow op...I like to make f2  from all $$$ paid from genetics...

take care and be safe


----------



## bugs (Apr 29, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> finding the Male is the toughest in a small grow op...I like to make f2 from all $$$ paid from genetics...take care and be safe


 
What do you mean by this?

We are only trying our hand at breeding because I had such a good medijuana male that I couldn't bear to chop him!

And since we (and others) like the white castle and medijuana so much, we thought it might be a good experiment.  Actually we're not into breeding for the sake of it...just something that seemed to be dropped in our lap!

Thought we might call the off-spring "Whitejuana", what do you think?

Hey 4u...darn GOOD to see you too!!! 

bugs


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh  *bugs*...I say because Ive grown strains wanting to make seeds but wont just use any male..there are a few traits I look for...stalk rub...trichs on sacs..structure...was thinking you didnt have a male of choice yet and Know searching for the Best Male is tough when only have 10 or so beans...I am working My frosting line and ran around 60 plants this year and didnt find the Male I want...so my project is now at f4...Ill run more again next fall...Have fun and be safe Girl

:48:


----------



## Mutt (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't name it till you stabilize a trait. This would need to be done by either feminizing a pheno, inbreeding selecting for a pheno or backcrossing the pheno. All of which are advanced tactics and take years to learn. Making seed is one thing...breeding and isolating with a name is another.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2011)

bugs said:
			
		

> What do you mean by this?
> 
> We are only trying our hand at breeding because I had such a good medijuana male that I couldn't bear to chop him!
> 
> ...



Hi Bugs, wow, good to see you back here. You are really busy...weddings, oh my and surgery. Hang in there.
I like your name whitejuana, I wanna white. ha.


----------



## bugs (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL...gheeze you guy are all too advanced and proper for me!

We are still VERY basic and simple.  Probably know just enough to get us by!

I have a male medijuana that I couldn't bear to toss so got the idea of hooking him up with our only white castle (feminized).  Thought maybe we could get a few good free seeds out of the deal!  

Our name "whitejuana" will only be spoken at our house!!!

Rosebud...good to "see" you again too, gal!

bugs


----------



## Mutt (May 2, 2011)

Pollenate away bugs  Just a couple of rules of ettiquite when making seed like you are about to.
1. Never give them to anyone without letting them know they were Crossed with a feminized female and have not been grown out yet.
2. Keep a close eye on your first seed run with them. Keep an eye out for herm tendencies.

Sorry to be so complicated in some of my answers. Just like to make sure the right info is out there 

What you are doing is called "crossing" taking a male and pollenating a female.
"Breeding" would be taking 100 females and 100 males and selecting the best of the best.

I'm all for peeps making their own seed  the price of beans is ridiculous.


----------



## bugs (May 2, 2011)

Mutt~~

Thanks for the info.  

I think we've decided to put it on the back burner and maybe give it a try at some later date...too much on our plates right now.  The way we were going to do it would be too much of a hassle at this time.

bugs


----------



## Moto-Man (Sep 12, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> What you are doing is called "crossing" taking a male and pollenating a female.  "Breeding" would be taking 100 females and 100 males and selecting the best of the best.
> 
> I'm all for peeps making their own seed  the price of beans is ridiculous.



I'm all for using the proper term! I am about to "cross" a Larry OG male with a another Larry OG female so I can make a boat-load of seeds - that's the plan anyway!

I love this strain   :icon_smile:

Cheers my friends,


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2011)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> I'm all for using the proper term! I am about to "cross" a Larry OG male with a another Larry OG female so I can make a boat-load of seeds - that's the plan anyway!
> 
> I love this strain   :icon_smile:
> 
> Cheers my friends,




Larry OG? I never heard of it.....is it Dank?   Lol


Yeah I gush about that strain a lot myself......hands down still my fave.


----------



## Moto-Man (Sep 14, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Larry OG? I never heard of it.....is it Dank?   Lol
> 
> 
> Yeah I gush about that strain a lot myself......hands down still my fave.



I gotta agree! :hubba:


----------

